# Hippo/Regal tang concern



## Triscuit

Hello there I have about a 6' hippo tang he is healthy and eating everything and anything. Yesterday I noticed his mouth it looks like it's stuck open. Should I be concerned? He has been eating from what I can see but he has been going to the cleaner shrimp more often now and the shrimp seem to me pecking at his gills and mouth. But he doesn't show any signs of ick or any other diseases that I can see and his colours are bright as usual. I am thinking he got hurt fighting with my foxface rabbit because they every so often have a scrap once in a while. Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

